# Spell your name



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)

Spell your name: Brandy
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: ydnarB[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: besndyu[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: Brandy[/font]
​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: bgreasnmdsyt[/font]
​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: beranfdy
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: bvrtasnbvdst
Your tongue:vrsbdt (get the sanitary wipes!)[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Funny, especially if someone walks in the room while you're slamming your head on the keyboard. [/font]​


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 14, 2008)

This sounds like my kind of game!

NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)

Spell your name: Francesca
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: acsecnarf[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: francverscsa[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: francesca[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: 5r445rqhjyure34w3er21 (i'm sorry, I must have a huge forehead!)[/font]
​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: francesca
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: cfdra\n c dezsc z
Your tongue: francesca

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny (eww my keyboard is wet!)
[/font] 
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]​


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 14, 2008)

Spell your name: Karlee
Spell it backwards: eelraK

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: kqw54lle3e[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: Karlee[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: k8,saso3rew[/font]
​
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: kiqarloer
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: m,zdf,led
Your tongue:kjasrklee (get the sanitary wipes!)[/font]



Haha, this was fun. ​


----------



## Spring (Jul 14, 2008)

Spell your name: Leanne
Spell it backwards:ennaeL

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: lllllllllllllllle3aqahjnhj34[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: Leanne[/font]



[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: ol3eq2bnbned4[/font]​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: leanne[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: l;erasnnmer
Your tongue:OMIT LOL! Yuck, don't have any sanitary wipes, so not going to even attempt [/font]​


----------



## missyscove (Jul 14, 2008)

NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)

Spell your name: Christina
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: anitsirhc[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: christina[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: Christina[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: dfruyri98west69iohjwq[/font]
​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: christina
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: cnbfrkijzxsgftijku na
Your tongue: christina[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Funny, especially if someone walks in the room while you're slamming your head on the keyboard.

Okay, so only the forehead and chin are hard, though I am kind of dizzy now...
[/font]​


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 14, 2008)

Spell your name: Kate
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: etak[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: ,ksazxghtybdefr[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: kare[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: iouwqa265t43[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: kate
[/font][font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: m,kzsagtfsw
Your tongue: ate
[/font]​


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2008)

*Spell your name: *Michaela*
Spell it backwards: *aleahciM*
Spell it with your elbow: *Miocv heaserlosaz :shock:*
Spell it with your eyes shut: *Michaela*
Spell it with your forehead:* KJ98dfry6q39i2q :shock::shock:*
Your nose: *Michaela*
Spell it with your chin: *[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] Mk bzd,z *:?
Your tongue: *Pfft no way!
[/font]


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Francesca your pretty good :highfive:

Leanne , Dont quit your day job


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spell your name: Rebecca**
Spell it backwards: acceber**
Spell it with your elbow: rerbnecvcvaz**
Spell it with your eyes shut: ewbwccA**
Spell it with your forehead:* 44ffrdrfdrfd :?*
Your nose: rebefdq**
Spell it with your chin: re d c cz\*[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]*
Your tongue: eb edc c :grumpy:*[/font]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2008)

NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)

Spell your name: *Jen*
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: *neJ*[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: *jswesn *[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: *Jen*[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: *ije4hjn*[/font]
​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: *jen*
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: *jndenb*
Your tongue: *jxn*


BLEUGH!!! 
[/font] 
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]​


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 13, 2010)

eyes closed: Michelle
bacwards: ellehciM
elbow: m,mj vcbnmjh
forehead: rtf trf5s t
nose: mchielle
chin: reuyjhmifdee
tounge: Im not going ot attempt this soo.. :expressionless

:spintongue


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 13, 2010)

Kind of old thread, but it sounds like so much fun! 


*Spell your name:* Erika
*Spell it backwards:* Akire

*Spell it with your elbow:* 3ertias
*Spell it with your eyes shut:* Erika

*Spell it with your forehead:* 3445r

*Your nose:* e4ikq

*Spell it with your chin:* deri9kaz

*Your tongue:* Gross! But I accept your challenge; erika


----------



## Anaira (Jul 13, 2010)

Spell your name: Ariana
Spell it backwards: Anaira

Spell it with your elbow: ariana
Spell it with your eyes shut: ariana

Spell it with your forehead: qw5r98whaq

Your nose: ariana

Spell it with your chin: ariana

Your tongue: ariana I cheated, and put a tissue over the keys. Not reccommened. Tissue sticks to your tongue.


I got them all, except the forehead one. People who did that, must have a large bump on their head, or something.


----------



## Yield (Jul 13, 2010)

Spell your name: Bailee
Spell it backwards: eeliaB

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your elbow: nbso;llrerr[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your eyes shut: Baukee (I'm usually so good at the keyboard! XD)[/font]



[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your forehead: 2 gh bhg[/font]


​[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Your nose: bailee
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it with your chin: azkjlrre
Your tongue:bailee[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Funny, especially if someone walks in the room while you're slamming your head on the keyboard. [/font]​


----------



## Jaded (Sep 17, 2010)

Spell your name: Kayla
Spell it backwards: alyak
Spell it with your elbow: kkaaaylas
Spell it with your eyes shut: Kayla
Spell it with your forehead: ijkeuikoe
Your nose: iqw6o
Spell it with your chin: ,mmzxbh,
Your tongue: kayla


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Sep 17, 2010)

Spell your name: Julianna
Spell it backwards: annailuJ

Spell it with your elbow: jujlikanna
Spell it with your eyes shut: Julianna
Spell it with your forehead: HYUAQju7uyoi8iaQHY
Your nose: juliaanna

Spell it with your chin: mjnj,.kiz nz

Your tongue: julianna

lol oh how I wish somebody would have walked in the room! haha


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 17, 2010)

Spell your name: Jessica
Spell it backwards: Acissej

Spell it with your elbow: jueeeiofwas
Spell it with your eyes shut: Jessica

Spell it with your forehead: ui5rttgfytgiu7yrt5f

Your nose: Jessica

Spell it with your chin: NMJedsxsikjc aswz

Your tongue: Jessica


----------



## pixxie (Oct 11, 2010)

pell your name: Cheyenne
Spell it backwards: enneyehc 

Spell it with your elbow: cheeyyenne 
Spell it with your eyes shut: cheyenne

Spell it with your forehead: fdfduy346534juhue3 

Your nose: cheyenne

Spell it with your chin: cddehgd n nxd

Your tongue: cheyenne


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 12, 2010)

I would totally do this but hubby is laying in bed right behind me and he thinks I'm crazy enough without seeing me licking the keyboard, hahahahaha


----------



## BabyMei (Nov 21, 2010)

Spell your name: Alexa
Spell it backwards: axelA

Spell it with your elbow: aexa
Spell it with your eyes shut: Alexa


Spell it with your forehead: 2aqo4rw <---- OMG xD


Your nose: alexa

Spell it with your chin: aqpoexa
Your tongue: alexa

Wayyyy to easy :3


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 1, 2011)

Spell your name: shayna
Spell it backwards: anyahs

Spell it with your elbow: shayna
Spell it with your eyes shut: shayna


Spell it with your forehead: wyqw67jhnwq


Your nose: sy6hq

Spell it with your chin: shya7y6ujhsw
Your tongue: shayna


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 20, 2011)

Spell your name: Ren 
Spell it backwards: Ner
Spell it with your elbow: ren
Spell it with your eyes shut:Ren
Spell it with your forehead: 43nb 
Your nose: ren
Spell it with your chin: rfedn 
Your tongue: rcen

Aw man. I was so close with the tongue one, but my chin hit the keyboard. Also: my keyboard is really dirty. Gross.


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

my name: Candee
backwards: eednac
elbow: candee
eyes shut: candee
forehead:cwhnjrrr
nose:candee
chin:candee
tounge:candee

LOL:coolness:


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> I would totally do this but hubby is laying in bed right behind me and he thinks I'm crazy enough without seeing me licking the keyboard, hahahahaha


HAHAHAHA i didnt care i did it in front of my mother in law


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 25, 2011)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)
> 
> Spell your name: jessica
> [font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: acissej[/font]
> ...


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 25, 2011)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> NO ERASING MESS UPS!!! (If you don't want to spell your name for privacy reasons, then your username or a nickname will do!)
> 
> Spell your name: Emily
> [font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Spell it backwards: ylimE [/font]
> ...


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

Spell your name: Charlotte
Spell it backwards: ettolrahC
Spell it with your elbow: cvskpoyyr 
Spell it with your eyes shut: Charlotte
Spell it with your forehead: U (i just keeping on pressing the delete key lol.. I'm on my phone!)
Your nose: viatitte
Spell it with your chin: vkryjjyte
Your tongue: charliyte


----------

